# Window a/c-heater not blowing heat



## merc123 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 220v window mount style A/C with heat in my enclosed trailer.  I hooked it up to my 5k generator to test it out and it will blow semi cool air on A/C and blows barely warm air with the heat on.  It does pull down the generator pretty good too so I'm assuming to coil is coming on.  

What could it be?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 26, 2012)

filter or coils may be dirty.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 26, 2012)

They don't have a filter on the front when I pull the grilles off.  I can't find one anywhere else.  Guess I'll have to clean it out....spray the inside down with water orrrr?  It has great flow, just not cold or hot like it should be.


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 26, 2012)

Probably low on refrigerant, they make them units disposable nowadays.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 26, 2012)

That bites.  Might be a pain to get it out...


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 27, 2012)

If there is no filter, the coils are probably clogged. You can buy foaming coil cleaner at HD or Lowes, but I've found that Windex does about the same thing. Is it a heat pump or electric heat? If electric, low refrigerant won't affect the heating, low airflow will. Clean both inside and outside coils.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 27, 2012)

pick yerself up a Chigo!

J/K, Merc . pick up some ciol cleaner and use a pump sprayer and get the coils cleaned up bud.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 27, 2012)

MonroeTaco said:


> If there is no filter, the coils are probably clogged. You can buy foaming coil cleaner at HD or Lowes, but I've found that Windex does about the same thing. Is it a heat pump or electric heat? If electric, low refrigerant won't affect the heating, low airflow will. Clean both inside and outside coils.



It's just a window unit (thing trailer park) so I'm guessing it's not a heat pump.  



BIGABOW said:


> pick yerself up a Chigo!
> 
> J/K, Merc . pick up some ciol cleaner and use a pump sprayer and get the coils cleaned up bud.



Chigo!  LOL!  I'll give the cleaning a try and see what happens.


----------

